# Under .350 for stock , skinny or Nostalgia classes !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I am curious to see if any group out there is running any tire and rim combo that is UNDER the .350 for the class racing in the header ? Seems we have found our way under this level quite easy for other classes in groups but not in these ! Ya can't claim it's for preserving a close to stock look or feel yada yada yada ! Echorr lost that with using specialized fronts ! The rest kinda tossed in the towel with double flanged rims and cutting bodies in variable ways etc ! So it would seem that dropping the .350 rule would be the least of the worries ? Just say hey black tires or black and gray only to fain looking stockish ? I dunno this thought just rattles in my skull but I am sure someone smarter than me can set me straight ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

bearsox said:


> *I am curious to see if any group out there is running any tire and rim combo that is UNDER the .350 for the class racing in the header ? Seems we have found our way under this level quite easy for other classes in groups but not in these ! Ya can't claim it's for preserving a close to stock look or feel yada yada yada ! Echorr lost that with using specialized fronts ! The rest kinda tossed in the towel with double flanged rims and cutting bodies in variable ways etc ! So it would seem that dropping the .350 rule would be the least of the worries ? Just say hey black tires or black and gray only to fain looking stockish ? I dunno this thought just rattles in my skull but I am sure someone smarter than me can set me straight ! *
> 
> *Bear :wave:*


I run WAY under .350 for MAHOR stocker rules.

http://www.mahorkc.com/car.html

I won't say how much under, but, let's just say I would NEVER run a stocker that high in the rear........But the fronts are a different story.

PS, Are you making tires again?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tim ,*
*I have the capability to do much more than in the past should I desire to do so . I have been contacted by many folks asking what I have or what I can do etc . Now with all that said it's hard to get a feel for what to make or not to make ! I am just tossing out thoughts for now to see where things may be headed or if they are gonna stay stagnant in this area .*
*Email me off list please and I can fill you in on what is already on the way soon ! Also for folks who like to have input and are reading this ... start typing as vendors don't always ask for your input ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tim ,*
* I got your email and will get a hold of you soon . I was swamped today and just caught a late break this eve ! *

*P.S. looks like the rest of the racing bunch are ok with status quo or are mute LOL !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I know the FRHO club (Colorado) would purchase a lot of .350 O.D. (or less!) Stock sized slip-on tires. 

Make a smaller Stock slip-on that is similar/same as your fantastic white stocker tires!

You make, we'll buy them!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

waltgpierce said:


> I know the FRHO club (Colorado) would purchase a lot of .350 O.D. (or less!) Stock sized slip-on tires.
> 
> Make a smaller Stock slip-on that is similar/same as your fantastic white stocker tires!
> 
> You make, we'll buy them!


Same here!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

rholmesr said:


> Same here!


*This is why I ask fellas ! Thanks for the kind words 1st of all but more importantly the feedback on what you want to see ! Now the question is how low do you want to go ? *
* PM or email me what your looking for OD wise ! Also not just for the skinny class as I am listening for ALL sizes ! Thoughts are thoughts and it don't cost a thing to speak or listen ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*.350 and under tires*

I concur with Walt, I'm running short on skinny slip-ons. I would buy my share.
I'd love to try some tires in the .334 to .338 range.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I run anything in the .330s. Prefer white...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Dennis;

Make them as low as possible and people will end up buying more of the crown gears you sell also. 

Tom


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the thoughts guys ! I did just do some .??? and will be testing them out in a day or 2 when my schedule clears.*

*This time tomorrow or so Smalltime should have his package and can start doing a few tests on what I sent him . So I will wait to hear back from him on what he thinks of the tires and NEW RESIN as well as other stuff he was sent ! *

*Oh by the way just asking but as I ran these the other eve ... what are guys thoughts on glow in the dark tires LOL ? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

bearsox said:


> * what are guys thoughts on glow in the dark tires LOL ? *
> 
> *Bear :wave:*


 
Great for a Halloween night race under a black light.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Could do that Larry as I tried out some Magnatraction size glow in the darks tonight . Done it with some glow in dark Orings I have and it looks real interesting at speed ! Fun stuff if your not too serious and can just sit back and enjoy something different . *

*Bear:wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> I run anything in the .330s. Prefer white...


 *I take it that is not stock skinny we are talking about Larry correct ? *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Skinny stock all the way. Don't run anything bigger than .338"


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Skinny stock all the way. Don't run anything bigger than .338"


I'm with Larry on this one.

Very rarely I'll run a little larger if an off road coarse, but we are slowly weeding those out of our schedule.

I'd shoot for .340, and there's enough room to true them to your liking.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with Tim. The .340 would be a good "middle of the road" size and would appeal to a wider audience.

So, when can we start placing orders?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

waltgpierce said:


> So, when can we start placing orders?


:thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah - .340 seems like a good number. I'd love to get a few pairs.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Magnatraction/Xtraction*

Dennis, while you are at it, please make some more of those white kick butt AFX tires you made for Walt a few years back.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Closed *


----------

